# Fuel hungry



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

So i know it's winter but my 4.0 Routan sucks fuel like a pig. I also have a 5.3L V8 Envoy and Routan consumes more then that.

Anyone noticing same thing?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

It sure seems like both my routan and my jetta suffer a little mileage loss during the winter months. Current temperatures being around 30. Some of this is explained by my actions. I lower the pressure in the vehicles during the freeze/snow months to improve traction. Not much, about 5 psi. Also, in the case of my Jetta, I ride in the sport mode when it is slick out to improve my engine braking. I dont know if I am right, but in the colder months the tire pressure will also drop further because of the colder air temps. So maybe that is an added loss of mileage. Maybe its also the type of driving in the winter versus summer. Anyone else have some thoughts?


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I can usually at least meet if not beat the estimated gas mileage as posted in the window sticker. As an example, I routinely average well over 24 mpg with my 08 R32. On back to back mixed mode test drives (city and highway) I was able to achieve 20 mpg with the 2010 V6 Touareg and 25 mpg with the TDI Tourareg. That being said, I could not come close to the posted mpg on the 4.0 Routan on the well over 100 mile test drive. It has been well over a year and a half, but I don't believe we ever exceeded 17 mpg with that vehicle.

Just for further reference, I get 25+ mpg with my 2010 SE Routan on highway trips (2000 miles on the van at this point), and usually get around 20 mpg tank averages with this vehicle.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

We have been very happy with the mileage in the 4.0 SEL. We average 21 combined. The hwy mileage is always very impressive to me. If we stay around 65, we get 26-27mpg. Our last trip to disneyland we got 22-23mpg on the hwy at 85+mph. But that was also some strong winds. It's a lot better than our 3.5 Journey ever was. In the Journey we averaged 18 combined and never went over 21 on the freeway.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

For the OP, are you measuring the mileage based on the trip computer or actually calculating by the amount consumed when you fill up? I need to figure out if the computer is accurate because my mileage is on the low side too.


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

i've been using gas station receipts and the trip computer.

highway max per tank has been 23 mpg, though there was ~15 miles of city driving in there

lowest tank was in the first week of driving - it was all city - 12.5 mpg.

after learning to lighten up on the acceleration and braking, city averages are around 15-16 mpg


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

^on the SE, right?


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

Raring 2 Go said:


> ^on the SE, right?


yes - it's the 3.8L


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

The 3.8 is rated to get lower mpg than the 4.0. Of course the real world environment and the driver can alter those numbers either way. A careful driver in a good driving climate can net better mileage in the 3.8 than a not so careful driver in the 4.0. That said, all things equal, you will see lower mileage int he 3.8 than the 4.0. In either case, its a large vehicle. I suprised it gets 20mpg ever. I had a 5.9 durango. That thing got 11. 

I have had to drive my wife's SEL (4.0) for the last couple days. When I took over, the mileage according to the computer was 21. Two days later and my driving habits, and the mileage is at 19.0.


----------



## RogerThat99 (Jan 6, 2011)

We have an 09 SEL. I have only been getting about 14 city and 22 hwy. I asked the dealership about it and they said you are supposed to run 89 octane (mid-grade). I looked in the manual and it said the same thing. I filled up with 89 last time and my average on the computer has gone from 14 to 17 (mostly city driving). I will check the mileage when I fill up again and report back.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Interesting about the 87 versus 89 octane. I am going to give that a try to see what happens. I live in a mountainous region where you can get as low as 85 octane fuel. I know that in higher elevations, the effects of pinging and octane ratings have less of an impact. So I always put 85 octane in my SEL. I will put in 87 octane to see what happens and I will report back. I think an 87 at a high altitude is equivalent to an 89 rating.


----------



## RogerThat99 (Jan 6, 2011)

We have been running the 89 Octane for several weeks now. I haven't had a chance to check the milage on the freeway, but in town I have noticed an improvement of a couple miles per gallon (16mpg). If I really baby it do all the fuel saving driving techniques I can get it up to about 18.5 mpg...buy who can drive like that all the time.  However....when my wife drives it (which is always) she is only getting about 14mpg, so I may switch back to the 87 Octane and only use the 89 when we go on long trips.


----------

